# Green Spot?



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

Can you please help me out identifying this algae?
And please advise on a way to get rid of the algae?










Thanks


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

To me this looks more like green dust algae. In my tank i have a little problem with GSA that im trying to solve. And GSA shows up as, well as it name indicates, green spots. On your picture i don't see spots but specks of green. There doesn't seem to be one golden rule to get rid of this algae. But there are plenty of suggestion that you could try out. Search APC for more info.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-polls/32601-what-best-way-defeat-green-dust-1.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/69737-method-controlled-imbalances-summary.html


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you.

After reading some posts, I am starting to think the problem is related with low PO4 and low CO2.

I am starting PO4 fertilization, CO2 injection and reducing from 10 to 8 the light period.


----------

